# Very round Luec. Something to worry about?



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

See picture. The frog has been this way for about 6 months. Still eating, shows no other signs of sickness. I can't see how it would be related to overeating. The other 3 Luecs in the viv are just fine.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

It looks like a large female about ready to lay eggs to me.


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Right but it's looked like that for 6 months straight.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I named my female variabilis 'Oprah' due to her having a similar shape. Extra fat and round. If it's otherwise happy and healthy you probably have an extra chubby female. A couple of my thumbnail groups have a big female like that.


----------



## PoisonArrow (Apr 8, 2016)

That is one big female, would say she was getting ready to lay egg but does not seem normal if it been 6 months. Sorry not sure what it could be.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

peiji said:


> Right but it's looked like that for 6 months straight.


Are you sure? Can I suggest taking a picture of her everyday for like a week and see if she changes. I suspect she's laying eggs and then just "filling up" again pretty quick for more eggs. Filling up isn't the right way to phrase it, but I thought it sounded funny.


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Quite sure. Last time I noticed eggs was around end of October. The males have just started calling again though. Still no eggs that I can see but last year they didn't start laying until April.


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't know if this will answer the question you have but I have two different situations that ended with large round bodied frogs.

First, my male Terribilis (Orange black foot), I feed a lot of wax worms to the group and they all would eat as much as they could find and gained a lot of body weight, (I use this and fly maggots for smaller Dendro's to add weight), There was a male that seemed to enjoy them the most and he looked more like a toad after several months of wax worm diet. I actually put him on a diet of crickets and hydei and his body size came back down to a "normal" appearance. 

The second, I stopped my P. vittatus from breeding by pulling their water pool area's and reduced the misting. The pair is together but stopped laying. This was about 4-5 months ago and the female was laying clutches every 10 days before this. The only thing that would break the egg laying would be allowing the male to carry the tadpoles and he would carry up to 18 at a time.

Any way, the female would continue to develop eggs and would almost swell, looking much like your leuc. She still gets "heavy" with eggs but since there has not been breeding in several months she shows a more pronounced "swelling" when she is wanting to lay eggs and then a thinning as if she absorbed the eggs since they were not laid.

I have a large group of B.G. Banded Leuc's and have not seen the swelling you have with your female but my females do become noticeably heavy when breeding is getting ready to happen.

If you are feeding a high protein/fat type food such as fly maggots I would watch her to see if she is eating more than her share. Other wise as others have said if she is otherwise healthy, she may just be a large girl and holding weight.

Charlie


----------

